# Purse String Closure



## iamtaf (Mar 27, 2013)

How to calculate correct CPTcode?


----------



## banakay (Apr 1, 2013)

According to AMA CPT Asst (Feb 2007 page 10), a purse string is _typically reported as a simple repair (codes 12001-12018)_. They fruther state that if _extensive instrumentation or undermining is needed, intermediate repair may be reported (codes 12031-12057)._

It is therefore important to review the medical record documentation before you determine whether it is a simple or an intermeditate repair.

I hope this is helpful.


----------

